# For Anyone Who Has Lost a Pet or Ever Lost One In The Past



## DennyJames (Oct 21, 2009)

I have started a site up : Welcome to the Lost Pet Locator

It's still in the works, but i'd say it is 70% complete. It is a lovely user friendly place for anyone who has ever lost a pet and found it or for anyone who has lost one at this moment in time.

It's where users all over the UK can help each other out to find there missing loved ones! With a free google maps interface so you can directly look at street views..etc for people unfamiliar with areas

And a free missing posters on the site which you can print off when you upload a picture of your pet up also.

Also we are in talks with a Chinese company for GPS tracking microchips which you just pop into your pet (no harm done to animal) so if he/she ever goes missing you know exactly where to find them 

I'd love to know your thoughts and if you sign up.

Thanks!


----------



## Dirky47 (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks for the help.

It will surely be a big help for others. I know, time will come, I will need your help. Thank you in advance.


----------



## DennyJames (Oct 21, 2009)

Thanks for the reply! Yes it will be, tell your friends who have pets about it aswell!!


----------

